# Raised flip flop seat for leaning post



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

This allows the cooler seat to be more like a leaning post and freed up some storage under 

the cooler. :letsparty


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice !!!!!!!!! How much for something like that ?? Thanks

Scott


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Great innovation!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

best part is you don't have to bend over for your beer.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

About $200 installed. It has a little more pipe in it than a front casting platform.:usaflag


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

:bowdown


----------

